# Exclusive: Tata Docomo To Launch 3G Service This Diwali



## sushantvirdi (Oct 11, 2010)

*telecomtalk.info/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/Tata-Docomo-3G.jpg
*TelecomTalk has learnt that Tata Docomo will be launching 3G service starting this Diwali.TTSL has recently acquired the 3G spectrum for 9 telecom circles for rolling out the next generation 3G Mobile and Data services.

Tata Docomo will also roll out its TV ad featuring about its 3G service starting today. We will be exclusively reviewing this 3G Advertisement when it goes live.

Tata Docomo becomes the first private Telecom operator to announce date for commercial 3G services.

Tata DOCOMO was Launched in India in Association with NTT Docomo which has greatly helped DOCOMO to bring the 3G services in action prior to any other operators (Remember NTT Docomo is the First Operator in the World to bring the 3G service and it is about to Unveil 4.5G).

One can expect the expertise of NTT DOCOMO to play a huge part in making the Tata Docomo 3G services a big success in the country.3G services help mobile service provider to offer high quality multimedia voice and data services, such as Video streaming-Live TV, Video conferencing, video calling, high speed mobile Internet and other 3G services to its customers.

We are aware of Tata Docomo’s revolution in India, the first Operator to bring the Per Paise Billing. Indian Telecom Industry witnessed huge tariff wars soon after the launch of Tata Docomo. Now The 3G is in the hands of Tata Docomo one this is for sure customers can expect some Good tariffs.

Tata Docomo has 3G Spectrum in 9 telecom circles named Maharashtra & Goa, Gujarat, Karnataka, Kerala, Punjab, Haryana, Uttar Pradesh (West), Rajasthan and Madhya Pradesh-Chattisgarh. The operator doesn’t have 3G spectrum in most lucrative circles like Delhi and in Mumbai.

Source- TelecomTalk*


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 11, 2010)

Thats a good news...I hope they upgrade my sim for a minimum fee like bsnl is upgrading from 2g to 3g for Rs.21 only


----------



## sourabh9agrawal (Oct 12, 2010)

@sujoyp

Expect Free. "Do The New"


----------



## pra_2006 (Oct 12, 2010)

waiting for their 3G plans


----------



## krates (Oct 12, 2010)

WoW! I am already using docomo and there edge is also super fast + cheap... waiting for there 3g plans


----------



## ico (Oct 13, 2010)

Good news; but I live in Delhi.


----------



## Revolution (Oct 13, 2010)

Not for Kolkata ?.....


----------



## the_souvik (Oct 13, 2010)

Off course for all 9 circles. Skeptical about the data rate.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Oct 14, 2010)

pra_2006 said:


> waiting for their 3G plans



same here..... i hope they have cheap internet plans


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Oct 14, 2010)

well docomo signal quality has to improve..donno how the n/w will b after 3g


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Oct 14, 2010)

gopi_vbboy said:


> well docomo signal quality has to improve..donno how the n/w will b after 3g



well its perfect in my city.. i'm using it


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 14, 2010)

DOCOMO's signal is weak in Nagpur too compared to Airtel and Vodaphone


----------



## rahul_c (Oct 16, 2010)

Great! finally I can dump the BSNL for DOCOMO experienced lot of problems with BSNL 3G!


----------



## Desmond (Oct 22, 2010)

@Sujoy, I live in Ashokwan, near the new VCA stadium,  and I face no problems. The network is pretty strong and net speeds touch about 30 kbps on average.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Oct 22, 2010)

rahul_c said:


> Great! finally I can dump the BSNL for DOCOMO experienced lot of problems with BSNL 3G!



what kind of problems?


----------



## rahul_c (Oct 22, 2010)

> what kind of problems?


The tariff coupons of BSNL sometimes dont work
customer service sucks!
connection speed fluctuates sometimes
Though network is HSPA but I never got more than 45kb/s download speed

3g aside sms vochers of BSNL dont work all the time


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Oct 22, 2010)

rahul_c said:


> The tariff coupons of BSNL sometimes dont work
> customer service sucks!
> connection speed fluctuates sometimes
> Though network is HSPA but I never got more than 45kb/s download speed
> ...



have u never got above 45 kbps?
where do u live?
do u get full number of bars in the network coverage?
i've heard people get 200kbps


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Oct 22, 2010)

GAWD!!!!! i feel like breaking something..
this photon whiz is so slow..
i so badly want the private operators to launch 3g .... 
i'll go mad soon.. it's good that docomo has taken the initiative
i just hope idea and reliance also launch 3g soon

P.S- sorry for the rant ... couldn't control myself 
       photon whiz does this to u , i have the disease


----------



## NainO (Oct 23, 2010)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> have u never got above 45 kbps?
> where do u live?
> do u get full number of bars in the network coverage?
> i've heard people get 200kbps



yup i got 350+ with download accelerator...
yes on laptop, on phone it is fairly above 200...


----------



## rahul_c (Oct 24, 2010)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> have u never got above 45 kbps?
> where do u live?
> do u get full number of bars in the network coverage?
> i've heard people get 200kbps



I get 3-4 bars out of 5,I guess tower in my locality in not HSPA enabled. I live in Haldwani,UP(W)


----------



## sourabh9agrawal (Oct 26, 2010)

plzz  anybody confirm that the network is hsdpa enabled or not.otherwise we will get only 384kbps iam worried.plzz also confirm that it is coming in chhattisgarh????


----------



## rahul_c (Oct 28, 2010)

^DOCOMO is HSDPA enabled I am sure so do is Airtel


----------

